

Ask HN: Deploying scripts and tools to production - slackerIII

Hi,<p>I've got a number of batch processes that run behind the scenes on a website.  They are starting to grow in number and complexity, so I want to bring a small amount of process to bear on them.<p>My source tree has a bunch of cpp files and scripts, organized with development but not deployment in mind.  After compiling all the executables, I need to put various scripts and binaries on a cluster of machines.  Different machines need different executables and scripts for their batch process.  I also have a few of tools that I've written that belong on every machine. At the moment, this deployment process is manual and error prone.<p>I'm guessing I'm just going to end up with a script that runs at the root of the source tree and builds a smaller tree of everything necessary for any of the machines.  Then, I'll just rsync that to the appropriate machines.  But I'm curious how other people are managing this type of problem.  Any ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
qhoxie
I have two tools that I am extremely happy with and use regularly to deal with
these sorts of scenarios:

Capistrano - <http://www.capify.org>

Puppet - <http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet>

They may not be completely fitting depending on what you are doing, and they
both require some understanding of Ruby. In general, though, these tools have
proved invaluable for me.

